# hi my userrname is kunox



## kunox

hi there my userrname is kunox and I am writing a book{well I've started three} but I am bond and determend to get them done. problem being this is my first time writing anything for that matter and I know little about writing. so thats why I joined this forum. so expect me to be asking some question.

bellow is some things I thought to add but since I've decided to keep my greeting short there in list forum.

1. I am an otaku so my writing style is simular to the anime style stories.
2. I am very eccentric so if you think I'm weird. then thank you.
3. right now since Ibusted my key board. I'm using the on screen version . so it may take me a while to post something.

so thats all I wanted to say besides to thank you for your time. so thax!!!


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF kunox :hi:

I am looking forward to reading some of your work


----------



## Aderyn

Welcome


----------



## Nickie

Hello to you, Kunox, and welcome to the forums.
Btw, (and forgive me for being ignorant about it) what is an otaku?


Nickie


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Kunox. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Gumby

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Bilston Blue

Hello, and welcome to WF.


----------



## Hawke

Welcome to the community, kunox.


----------



## Bloggsworth

Nickie said:


> Hello to you, Kunox, and welcome to the forums.
> Btw, (and forgive me for being ignorant about it) what is an otaku?
> 
> 
> Nickie



His or her crib.... or a second person pronoun.


----------



## kunox

where is my reply... lol I thought I put it on here oh well thank you guys and I'll repost what an otaku is latter.


----------



## kunox

otaku= fan of someting in japan like
1. japanese cartoons a.k.s anime
2. manga a.k.a japanese graphic novels
3. cosplay=dressing up like an anime or sci fi or fantasy character
4. being a fan of jpop or jrock=japanes pop or rock
basically otaku= being a geek times a japanese hobby or interest in japanesr stuff and culture but most likely anime and manga.


----------

